# Something nice.



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Been trying to stay positive about things lately so here's a thread where anyone can list the nice, sweet, romantic, or just plain kind gestures your SO has done for you. 


Here is something my spouse had just sent me today.. even though we were in a bit of an arguement via text. 



"Before I was a loner Always brooding in my own shelter Thought love would never stop by ever As I couldn’t find that special lover. Then I met you one summer For hours we sat and talked to each other Like old friends we were, I remember Funny that I could find a soul mate in a stranger. I knew then I have found the perfect partner Someone I could love and cherish forever. Now, my love has only grown deeper And life with you has never been sweeter."


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I have to admit.. this caught me off guard since he hasn't done anything like this before.. but it did bring a smile to my face and yes i was extremely flattered.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry, wrong thread,, can't post here....


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm easy to please. The other day when I came home from work she told me to sit down and she would take care of everything because I was exhausted.
Of course I tried to help anyway... but it was nice that she was thinking of me.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Sorry, wrong thread,, can't post here....


 I hope someday you can.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmmm, uh, um... geez there must be somethin'. Somethin' nice STBXH did for me or somethin' nice I did for STBXH?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs came home early a couple night ago and i was not home!  I got home and he had straightened the house and was starting dinner. I was sad I wasn't home when he got there (was running our oldest across town to a friend's house), because our time together is valuable...we get a couple hours a day together, if that! so I said, "Why didn't you text me! I could have waited!" and he said, "I wanted to surprise you!"

 Made me smile. I was surprised. And happy that when he got off early, he wanted to come home to me


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> He sent me a text from work that said "I want to take the time to tell you I love you!" That was followed up with a few more texts of an..uh..adult nature.


Adult nature? Like taxes and bills and stuff? That's pretty adult


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

That_girl, how nice that you and your hubby carve out couple time!

My husband recently assembled our outdoor furniture and new BBQ. I appreciate him doing that so that we can enjoy our place some more in the summer. 

"Tuesday will be our very first barbeque!" :rofl: He's such a geek.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

Hubby has been cooking amazing meals for two whole weeks on the grill.
Yesterday: Fresh mussels w/ tomato, shallot, fennel & potato
Today: Trout w/ mango in a banana leaf, & brats straight from the butcher (not that hot-dog like crap)


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

cherokee96red said:


> Hmmmm, uh, um... geez there must be somethin'. Somethin' nice STBXH did for me or somethin' nice I did for STBXH?


That's up to you. Whatever makes you comfortable.  You don't even have to put anything if you don't want to.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Jimena said:


> Hubby has been cooking amazing meals for two whole weeks on the grill.
> Yesterday: Fresh mussels w/ tomato, shallot, fennel & potato
> Today: Trout w/ mango in a banana leaf, & brats straight from the butcher (not that hot-dog like crap)


Dang.. now I'm drooling...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> That_girl, how nice that you and your hubby carve out couple time!
> 
> My husband recently assembled our outdoor furniture and new BBQ. I appreciate him doing that so that we can enjoy our place some more in the summer.
> 
> "Tuesday will be our very first barbeque!" :rofl: He's such a geek.


Celebrate your firsts! Your new home, first BBQ! Take pictures!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Friday Night.

Friday Night was something very nice.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Gaia said:


> That's up to you. Whatever makes you comfortable.  You don't even have to put anything if you don't want to.


Thought on it and came up with one of each.

One year, early on in our years together, he did a very nice, ven romantic thing for me. Think it was right after DS was born, either Christmas or anniversary (they're within weeks of each other). I was sleeping in, rare thing at that time as we had DS was not quite a year old. STBXH, ever so gently put a gold chain bracelet around my wrist, being careful not to wake me. I awoke later to find that delicate, little chain on me. I was so moved by this. Still makes me misty eyed now, even more so since that guy no longer exists.

The first poem I ever had published was written about him, for him. It was full of the love I ffelt for him. Had it printed up in calligraphy, beauifully matted and framed. Gave to him randomly, no special occasion, a true "just because" gift.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

This morning he brought the kids out for donuts so the house was quiet and let me sleep in. I woke up to an ice coffee on my night stand


----------



## seesah (Apr 26, 2012)

H and I started MC awhile ago because we were in a crisis state and it was appropriate at the time. Right now it's not completely necessary and it really interferes with our scheduling. We have had to reschedule several appointments because life gets in the way. H has been requesting that we take a break from MC because he feels as though it's interfering with family time and it's not particularly important right now. I have been battling with him to go to one more appointment before discontinuing because I don't want to burn a bridge with this therapist. Today he didn't put up a fight with me when I reminded him about the appointment. It's simple but it meant a lot to me.


----------



## The Renegade (May 16, 2012)

Wife does a lot of good things for me. Most of them xxx-rated, so, no details.

One thing I want to mention, though: Whenever I do something nice, little, tiny pieces of something small (and even things I don't do particularly for her), she verbally thanks me for it. 

I pour water for the plants, she says "Thank you, honey." I put the plates up for dinner, she says "Thank you." I pay for coffee at a Starbuck's, take the plate, we sit down, first thing she says is: "Thank you." 

This is such a small gesture that is easily overlooked and it even took me some time to realize the dimension of it. It just makes me feel super-appreciated, makes me feel like I do lots of useful things around and it even keeps me hooked on doing more.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I like positive threads.

He woke me asking if I'd like pancakes or eggs for breakfast. Pancakes please!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

He tells me often "I'm a lucky man." I reply, "You are a GOOD man." Then it gets all sexy and trashy.... all good. 

When we ride the bike, he ALWAYS asks at some point, "You okay back there?" I've never been not ok, but it's sweet that he asks. 

He goes out of his way to show that he appreciates what we have. I try to do the same. So far, so good!


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Gaia gave me a very good back scratch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol... I always give you a back scratch... that's nothing special...


----------



## thegatewalker (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes it is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KayEffe (Jun 2, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are in a long distance relationship and haven't seen each other in about a month. The other day we were texting back and forth about something random. I sent him a text saying "I miss you, btw" and here's how the rest of that conversation went on:

Him: I miss you more, just so you know
Me: Hmmm sure
Him: True story
Me: Tell me more
Him: I have a picture of you on my iPad that I kiss once in a while and I was thinking about you
Me: Really??
Me: You just made me smile 
Him: You make me smile all the time
Him: I love you
Me: Love you too

Totally made my day!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

My husband last night played with my hair for all of a minute. For the first time in a long time. (I will take what I can get at this point!)


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

Every day around noon, my husband sends me a mid-day "love byte" text message. (Or midnight, if I'm working nights.)

He makes me coffee in the morning even though he does NOT drink coffee, ever.

He planted my herbs and flowers this weekend while I went out with my daughters for (1) bridal fitting and (2) out on the town to celebrate college graduation. 

He made sure I had a new container of half-n-half in the refrigerator for my coffee. 

He does lots of little things to take care of me. And those little things are BIG things!


----------

